# Babies needing homes(Columbus, OH)



## tOSUBuckeyes (May 12, 2009)

myspace.com/buck87eyes
Please visit the page and check out some of the little ones!


----------



## SpinningLoafers (May 7, 2009)

Well i went to the myspace link you gave me, and there isnt any information about the babies at all. I saw one picture, of one baby...where are the rest? how many are there? How many males? Females? Colors? Age? I live in the Columbus area, so i am really curious, your so close to me it absolutely wouldnt hurt to come look at them. Please let me in on some details.


----------

